# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Garçon ! Il y a un Jacques Balutin dans mon Starcraft !

## El Gringo

Les mauvais doublages c'est comme les mauvais titres de news, ça ne donne pas envie d'approfondir le sujet. Sauf s'ils sont vraiment très mauvais…

Voir la news (0 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## zabuza

En même temps, si je puis me permettre..
Vu le texte moisi qu'il doit avoir... cela devait pas être facile^^

----------


## Aghora

Il doit faire parti du SCAC (Syndicat des Comédiens A Chier) : "Des rôôô-leus! Des rôôô-leus! On veeeeuuuuut des rôôô-leu!

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

J'y ai joué y'a deux semaines. bon jeux, mécanismes intéressants, mais avec une possibilité de finir en eau de boudin (genre le gars qui remplit sans le vouloir ses conditions particulières de victoire dès le début de la phase 3... Hein Icebird ?)
Cette pub est en effet hilarante.
"ses adeuhéversaireuhs"

----------


## raoul

j'ai rien compris  ::mellow::

----------


## Alcibiade

georges vous l'avez bien connu ? respirez bien ...

----------


## Mark Havel

Je lui ai trouvé un accent chinois à ce doubleur moi. Et un manque de conviction certain.

----------


## Hargn

> Je lui ai trouvé un accent chinois à ce doubleur moi.



J'allais le dire, et si je puis me permettre: Jacques Balutin est un excellent doubleur.

----------


## El Gringo

> J'allais le dire, et si je puis me permettre: Jacques Balutin est un excellent doubleur.


Tout à fait et j'en suis fan d'ailleurs, si on ne peut plus se moquer de ses idoles...

----------


## Proktor

merguez! z'êtes sur que c'est pas un bot qui parle?

----------


## Arseur

C'est juste certain qu'il n'a eu qu'un essai pour débiter son texte... des fois il est à bout de souffle, il se reprend. C'est comme du direct, mais en pire.

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

Ce que j'aime bien c'est qu'il se reprend au début, genre j'ai débuté avant le click et on a oublié de corriger ça au montage :D

----------


## bjone

J'ai l'impression que les doubleurs sont québécois ou belges  ::huh::

----------


## zurgo

Putain mais c'est une blague, en fait, hein ?  ::blink:: 
Comment ça : non ??  ::mellow:: 

Bordeeeel, c'est tellement mauvais que ça va en devenir über-cultissime !!  ::wub:: 

(on dirait un peu la voix du légendaire Eric des Musclés)

SURPUISSANT !!!  :^_^:

----------


## Gérard le Canard

vous devriez reecouter la partie sur les "ordres"

----------


## aloxbollox

Je dziray autssi un canadzien pas très francotzphone.

Mais bien motivé, on sent biiiiienn qu'il veut biiiennn exzpliquay le fonctzionmain du jeu là.

----------


## Aghora

Ca y est je viens de tout regarder.

 Non seulement le type est pas français (" 's pas ?") mais en plus c'est carrément un texte qu'il récite, comme les vendeurs au téléphone ("...et il nous ferait plaisir monsieur de vous offrir..." ouais ça s'entend trop quoi  ::|: ).

C'est pas vraiment de sa faute, et c'est pas la première vidéo sur un JdP que je regarde avec un doublage bien moisi. Je me demande si c'était pas le même...

----------


## L'invité

Putain heureusement que j'ai pas attendu ça pour jouer à ce (très bon) jeu.

----------


## Seboss

Bon, en même temps c'est une pub pour l'édition française d'un jeu de plateau hein, y'a pas le budget de Blizzard derrière.
Enfin ils auraient quand même pu éviter de faire lire un texte au traducteur chinois effectivement.

Mais c'est vrai que c'est un bon jeu, mais long. Très long. Et cher aussi.

----------


## Electabs

Donc, si j'ai bien tout capter la partie sur les ordres, si je dit "cul de chouette" sur un double 6 j'ai gagné ?? ::mellow:: .

----------


## Aghora

> Donc, si j'ai bien tout capter la partie sur les ordres, si je dit "cul de chouette" sur un double 6 j'ai gagné ??.


Ben non, il faut que tu relances et annonces d'abord !

C'est comme pour les valeurs !

----------


## Regal

Pourquoi tous les doublages sont à chier?

----------


## El lobo Tommy

> Pourquoi tous les doublages sont à chier?


Ben ça coûte moins de brouzoufs ?

----------


## El Gringo

Moi j'adore comment il dit "la galaxie" alors je ne trouve pas ça à chier du tout. Même si c'est vrai que dans la partie ordre, il a un peu tendance à abuser des répétitions...

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'ose pas encore écouter, c'est du niveau des doublages de _X3 : réunion_ (la preuve qu'on peut avoir des doublages à chier dans un jeu à se pâmer) ?

----------


## El Gringo

Ose.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Ose.


Il me semblait bien détecter dans ce message le sourire sadique que tu avais en le tapant (un peu comme on entend un sourire au téléphone).

J'ai osé.

----------


## M.Rick75

Il serait pas allemand le type plutôt? Et clair qu'il n'y a aucun montage sonore et qu'il doit lire un texte d'une traite qui n'est pas dans sa langue natale.
Moi, j'aime bien les effets qu'il essaye de donner au début (après il abandonne, le pauvre) : "la galaXieuu!"

----------


## mrFish

"Aadadeveversaireuu."

----------


## Rakasa

En même temps, le gars assure sur le boulot, c'est tellement bon que des populations qui se tapent totalement de ce genre de jeux vont être touché par le produit rien que pour se gausser.
Bref, il devrait pas avoir de mal pour bosser.

----------


## screetch

le coreuh du député vert était tout bleu, bleu commeuh le ciel azuréen.

Du nouveau pour nos amis d'outre-quévin qui aiment la batavia, ...

c'est la même voix non ?

----------


## darkfec

"La galaxieheu", et le faux depart est tellement magnifique ! enfin Du nanard !
Je percute nada aux explication de la phase des ordres c'est génial!

----------

